

56.000+ Tweets in 3 Days. I think one of the best Twitter Campaigns. - mdariani
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/05/30/a-turkish-telecom-companys-brilliant-and-simple-twitter-campaign/
Please let me know, if you know other popular low budget campaigns on twitter or post them here on hacker news. thx and enjoy the video.
======
citricsquid
Why is "we reached 3.6million people" a legitimate statistic, when all they
did was end up in 3.6 million peoples timelines? They can't measure actual
people reached, it would be like saying "I sent 100,000 emails, therefore I
reached 100,000 people".

Looking at Lady Gagas twitter (10m followers, average celebrity) when she
tweets a link it gets ~100,000 clicks, 1%, so to suggest 3.6 million timelines
is 3.6 users "reached" (where reached means actually engaged) is silly, it'll
be closer to 36,000 assuming Lady Gaga is a good example.

~~~
Zev
_Looking at Lady Gagas twitter (10m followers, average celebrity) when she
tweets a link it gets ~100,000 clicks, 1%, so to suggest 3.6 million timelines
is 3.6 users "reached" (where reached means actually engaged) is silly, it'll
be closer to 36,000 assuming Lady Gaga is a good example._

I have ~600 followers on Twitter and when I tweet a link, it usually gets
~80-100 clicks on it, well over 1%. Just because _Lady Gaga_ doesn't have a
high rate of people clicking links, doesn't mean that it applies across the
board.

~~~
citricsquid
Yes, but the largest portion if the people involved (that make up the 3.6
million) _were_ celebrities. I personally see a similar conversion rate to
you, I have 300 followers and get ~50 clicks.

------
mdariani
please share similar campaigns below in the comments or post them on
hackernews. would be great. thx.

